# Spamer verwendeneue Tricks um an Mailadressen heranzukommen



## nattkolt (17 Mai 2004)

Anscheinend haben sie Spamer neue Tricks einfallen lassen, um an gültigen Mailadressen heranzukommen. 

Aufgefallen ist dies mir jetzt, wo meine minderjährigen Kinder plötzlich per Mail "Ein geiler Fick" angeboten wird.
Abgesehen davon das diese Spamer absolut pervers sind, habe ich mich doch gewundert wo diese die Adresse her haben, da ich sie nur reserviert hatte und diese nicht bekannt sind.
Bei der zweiten Spam bekam ich die Lösung gleich mitgeliefert. Die Spamer generien sich diese einfach, indem sie Mail an beliebige Adressen aus [email protected] versenden. Bei der zweiten Spam waren im Adressfeld X-Variationen mal mit Punkt, Unterstrich umgekehrte Reihenfolge aufgeführt.
Und da die grösseren Accounter wie t-online, aol, web, gmx u.s.w. auch immer brav eine Rückmeldung geben, wenn eine Adresse nicht erreichbar ist, lassen sich problemlos programmtechnisch die Gültigen von den Ungültigen trennen.
Und dann wird losgemüllt. :evil:
Wenn das Mode macht kann bestimmt ein Drittel von Euch   ihre Mailadresse wegwerfen und wenn sie noch so geheim ist. Nicht nur dass wir immer mit mehr Spinner leben müssen, sondern in Zukunft auch mit kryptisch Mailadressen.

Gruss
nattkolt


----------



## Dino (17 Mai 2004)

Das ist eigentlich nichts wirklich Neues. Übrigens gibt es einige Antispam-Programme, die die Nichtzustellbarkeits-Rückläufer von Providern imitieren. Und das wissen Spammer auch.


----------



## Counselor (17 Mai 2004)

*Re: Spamer verwendeneue Tricks um an Mailadressen heranzukom*



			
				nattkolt schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend haben sie Spamer neue Tricks einfallen lassen, um an gültigen Mailadressen heranzukommen. Aufgefallen ist dies mir jetzt, wo meine minderjährigen Kinder plötzlich per Mail "Ein geiler Fick" angeboten wird.


Gib deine 'geheime' Mailadresse mal bei Google ein, und wirst sehen, ob die Family sie wirklich geheim gehalten hat.


----------



## nattkolt (18 Mai 2004)

"Gib deine 'geheime' Mailadresse mal bei Google ein, und wirst sehen, ob die Family sie wirklich geheim gehalten hat."

Tscha, schon probiert, aber wie erwartet ohne Ergebnis, da meine Kinder doch noch zu jung dafür sind. Ansonsten war so ziemlich alles getürkt an dem Mail, ich hatte diese zu t-online zwecks Überprüfung gesandt, den Absender gab es nicht.

Aber ich halte diese Entwicklung einfach für nicht hinnehmbar. In dem Mail war natürlich ein Link angegeben, wo man sich angeblich aus dem Verteiler austragen kann. (Wer's glaubt, der wird wahrscheinlich durch einen Dialer belohnt.) Und viele Anfänger (auch Kinder) fallen auf diesen Trick hinein.

Es wird Zeit, dass die Provider sich auf einen technisch neueren Standart im Mailverkehr einigen; z.B. indem einer Mail von Ihrer Seite aus eine Art Stempel (mit Zeit und IP) anhängen. Mit einer IP wäre die Verfolgung solcher Spinner auch wesendlich einfacher.

Gruss
nattkolt


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

nattkolt schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird Zeit, dass die Provider sich auf einen technisch neueren Standart im Mailverkehr einigen; z.B. indem einer Mail von Ihrer Seite aus eine Art Stempel (mit Zeit und IP) anhängen. Mit einer IP wäre die Verfolgung solcher Spinner auch wesendlich einfacher.


Das ist schon seit Urzeiten Standard. In jedem Mailheader sind IP-Adresse und Timestamp eines jeden Mailservers enthalten, der die Mail weitergeleitet hat. Auch die IP-Adresse des Absenders taucht auf. Allerdings hilft das wenig, da es sich oft um IP-Adressen von Call-by-Call Anbietern handelt. Ich weiß dann zwar, daß sich der Absender zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt über den Provider XY eingewählt hat, aber seine Identität kenne ich trotzdem nicht.

Das Hauptproblem ist doch, daß es im Internet immer noch massenhaft Mailserver gibt, die Mails ohne kennwortbasierte Authentifizierung des Absenders weiterleiten. Hinzu komt noch, daß Spamversender durch Würmer inzwischen auch Mailserver auf die PCs unbeteiligter Dritter verteilen und Ihren Spam dann über diese gekaperten "Zombie"-Rechner versenden.


----------



## nattkolt (21 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon seit Urzeiten Standard. In jedem Mailheader sind IP-Adresse und Timestamp eines jeden Mailservers enthalten, der die Mail weitergeleitet hat. Auch die IP-Adresse des Absenders taucht auf. Allerdings hilft das wenig, da es sich oft um IP-Adressen von Call-by-Call Anbietern handelt. Ich weiß dann zwar, daß sich der Absender zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt über den Provider XY eingewählt hat, aber seine Identität kenne ich trotzdem nicht.



Aber anscheinend lassen sich die Daten doch zu leicht fälschen oder sehe ich das verkehrt. Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich die Strafverfolgungsbehörden da so schwer tun, den Leuten auch wirksam nachzustellen, auch grenzübergreifend. Zumindestens muss doch der Provider XY wissen, wer sich bei ihm eingewählt hat, schliesslich müssen die Daten doch 90Tage gehalten werden und die entsprechenden Stellen dürfen die Herausgabe die Daten verlangen.
Auch wenn wie in meinen Fall keine "jugendgefährdende Absicht" nachzuweisen wäre, fällt das Fälschen von Absendern doch bestimmt in irgendeine strafrechliche Kategorie.

Gruss
nattkolt


----------



## Counselor (21 Mai 2004)

nattkolt schrieb:
			
		

> Aber anscheinend lassen sich die Daten doch zu leicht fälschen oder sehe ich das verkehrt.


In den Mailheader kann jeder reinschreiben was er will (jedenfalls in die 'from' und 'envelope return path' Felder). Der Schlüssel zu mehr E-Mail Sicherheit liegt in endpunktorientierten Methoden, die die Echtheit der Mail anhand von digitalen Signaturen feststellen.

Es gibt derzeit mehrere Konzepte dafür. Beispielhaft:
1) Yahoo und Sendmails DomainKeys System
http://www.golem.de/0402/29941.html
2) Microsofts Caller-ID System
http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/twc/privacy/spam_callerid.mspx


----------



## Genesis (21 Mai 2004)

Solange jedoch weltweit immer noch offene Mail-Relays existieren, nützen "lokale Maßnahmen" wohl nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Counselor (22 Mai 2004)

Genesis schrieb:
			
		

> Solange jedoch weltweit immer noch offene Mail-Relays existieren, nützen "lokale Maßnahmen" wohl nicht sehr viel.


Wie möchtest du offene Relayserver bekämpfen? Selbst wenn auf einen Schlag alle verschwinden würden - Wer hindert die Spammer einen neuen Relayserver ins Netz zu stellen?

Mal ganz abgesehen von _Drive-by-Spam_?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

> Zumindestens muss doch der Provider XY wissen, wer sich bei ihm eingewählt hat, schliesslich müssen die Daten doch 90Tage gehalten werden und die entsprechenden Stellen dürfen die Herausgabe die Daten verlangen.



Stimmt das mit den 90 Tagen? soweit ich weis, gilt das nicht für Flatrates, da hier abrechnungstechnisch keine Notwendigkeit besteht. Zumindest wurde das Thema unter diesem Aspekt diskutiert. bin aber nicht auf dem laufenden Stand der Dinge.

Und ich gehe mal davon aus, das Flatrate die Minimalverbindung eines Spammers ist.


----------

